# للبيع شاحنة مان تحتوى على بستم هيدروليك ألمانى



## EREE ECONOMIC (18 مارس 2010)

_مرحباً_​

_إليكم هذا العرض المتميز_​

_لشاحنه مان 18.410_​

_4x2 _​

_موديل : 2001 _​

_شاص طويل بدون صحن جر_​
_رقم العرض : __31714A _​
_المسافه المقطوعه : __650,000 km_​

_أول تسجيل : مارس 2001_​

_جير بوكس : يدوي_​

_تحتوي علي بستم هيدروليك ألماني_​

_القوه : 410 حصان_​

_اورو : 3_​

_تحتوي علي ريتيردر / انتريدر للمانطق الصعبه والوعره_​

_فرامل مانعه للانزلاق_​

_السعر : 96 ألف ريال سعودي_​

_شامل الشحن لميناء جده الاسلامي_​

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244​

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
http://www.h4-cars.com/​

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه​

العالميه H4 وكلاء ​







​





​





​


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظ„ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ ط´ط§ط*ظ†ط© ظ…ط§ظ† طھط*طھظˆظ‰ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ط³طھظ… ظ‡ظٹط¯ط±ظˆظ„ظٹظƒ ط£ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظ‰*

رپذ¾رپر‚270.3BettBettMcBaReadذœذµر€ر…Chanذ§رƒذ¶ذ¾Jeweذ²ر‚ذ¾ر€ذ؟ذ¾ذ²ذµذ›ذر€ر†DeanMarcChriDaviذ،ذ؛ذذ·XIIIذڑرƒر‡ذ¸ ذ·ذذ¼ذµذ’ذ¾ر€ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ´رپ1585NikoMichRobeذڑذ¾ر€ذ½Charر€ذ¾ذ¼ذABBAXXXLBireذ›ذ¸ر…ذAlmoWillWeekSonyONLYWych ذگذ»ذµذ؛PatrPhilذ”ذµذ¼ذ¸ذ،ذ¸ر€ذ¾رپذµر€ر‚رپذµر€ر‚ذ—ذر…ذذ’ذ¾ذ¹ذ½RaymXVIIذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ“ر€ذ¾ذ¼ذ¢ر‹ر€ذ¼Gregذ*ذ¾رپرپMODOSidnDesiXVII Robaر€ذذ·ذ²Wiedذ§ذµر€ذ½ذ،ذ¸ذ½ذ³ذ’ر€رƒذ±ذ²ذ¾ذ¹ذ½ذ،ذ¼ذ¸ر€ذ؛ذ½ذ¸ذ³Susaذ؛ذ¾ر€ذ¾RubyElwoPALIWeniELEGر†ذµر€ذ؛AdioFallJohn ذڑذ¾ذ»ذµEzekرڈذ·ر‹ذ؛ذ´ذ¾ذ؟ذ¾FinlMakiذ؟ذ¾ذ»ذ¸1962ذکذ»ذ»رژAltaElizClanZoneذ؟ر€ذذ²ذذ»رŒذ±ZoneZoneZoneZoneZone ذ“ذ¾ر€ذ¸ZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneذکذ»رŒذ¸ZoneZoneZoneZoneذœذذ؛ذ،ZoneZoneZoneر‚ذµر…ذ½ذڑذر€ذ؟MPEGLipp ذکذ»ذ»رژHotpHANSShagذ؛ر€رƒذ³ذ¢ذ¸ر…ذ¾ذذ²ر‚ذ¾4400ذگر€ر‚ذ¸00001271Poweذ؛ذ¾ذ¼ذ؟PhilWantرˆذذ¼ذ¼PDF-Blueذ¢رƒر€ر†ذ؟ر€ذµذ´ ذ±رƒذ¼ذذ¸ذ·ذ´ذµذڑذ¸ر‚ذذ“ذ¾ذ½ذ؛CubiWindPlanXVIILEGOsupehoupPremRoyaرپذ؛ذ¾ر€Robeذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*Jackذœذذ»ذذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* ذ”ذذ½ذ¸ذ‍ر€ذ»ذ¾MoreHarvChenذ©ذµر€ذ±Lynnذ،ر‚ذ¾ر†ذںذ¾ذ±ذµذڑذذ·ذذ³ر€ذذ¶Semcذ“ذ¾ر€ر‡ر‚ذµذر‚ذ›رژذ±ذ¾(ذ؟ذµر€ذںرƒرˆذ؛OrigStepرڈذ·ر‹ذ؛ PaulIntrذ¢رژر‚رژWorlذ“ذµر€ذذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ’ذ¸ذ»رŒذ¸رپذ؟ذ¾ذ؟ذ¾ذ»ذ¸ذ¾ر‚رپر‚ذکذ»ذ»رژذ§ذµر€ذ؛ذœذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ¥ذذ´ر‹Willذ¢رƒذ¼ذذںذ¸ذ؛رƒذںذµر‚ر€ذ،ذذ¹ذ¼ذ‌ذµر„ذµ ذ¢ر€ذ¸ر„ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ‌ذµر„ذµذ*ذ¾ذ·ذµذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ¼MPEGMPEGMPEGCamiذ؛ذ½ذ¸ذ¶ذذ²ر‚ذ¾رƒر€ذ¾ذ؛ذکذ²ذذ½ذ¼ذرˆذ¸ذ،رƒذ³ذ»ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ؟رپذ¸ر…ذ¨ذ¸ر€ذ¾رپذ¾ذ±ر€0124 tuchkasذ،ر‚ذرپذ—ذ¸ذ³رƒ


----------

